# waste water emptying



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi im still having trouble emptying my waste water, the red tap thingy by the rear wheel is so stiff i have to literally hammer it to move it, this in turn makes all the pipework joints from the tank leak (of course )so i have been emptying it by getting right under the van and opening the main green outlet in the middle of the tank, im tired of getting mucky water on me if i dont shift quick enough.could i bypass this stiff red thingy and try and attach a simple on off lever of my own, there appears a round thing with wires attached near the red lever, was it once electrically operated perhaps ??


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

take off the red tap and lubricate or replace.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Looks like it is a crude way of making the valve open/close by electrical switch. My guess is that on top of the red handle is a grey plate that may be connected to that cog wheel, so the valve can be remotely operated.

The valve looks to only have a single union at nearest end ( large round cap with ridges around the circumference ), so unless you can remove the pipework it may not be possible to take out the valve for any maintenance, with out cutting the pipework.
If however it has a similar round cap the other end, you may be able to undo both ends and drop the body of the valve out.

If you can, it may be possible to rotate the red handle away from it's current position & then be able to manually open & close the valve. Don't forget to tighten up both union nuts though!

Is it possible to view any markings on the side of the valve body? Something like DN50 or even 1 1/2" may be marked, as well as perhaps the name of the manufacture, like Cromer or Effast, perhaps.

Where is your location, I may be able to help further with the valve parts, if needed. my contact is www.akrovalve.com. or [email protected] but I'm based near Eastbourne.

Regards

****

aka Peter Daigneault


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Looks like a nice low season project for you! I reckon you'll have to take the outlet pipe apart, dismantle the valve assembly, clean and lubricate all the gunked up bits and put it back together again. Messy but ultimately satisfying, and way better than risking inundation from having to undo the main drain cap!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks guys so far, i will look above the red valve for markings, i really dont know what the extras are all about, if i do take it apart i hopfully wont be distroying anything else in th process, if it was electrically operated then where would the switch be.... i ws hoping to just fit a new pipe from waste tank and a open close valve would that be possible depending on where i can anchor it to...


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

sorry to b a thickey, but all this extra around the pipe , like that rectangle box thingy for example, would that have to do with this motorized part ?? dont know why its just not manual handle, knowing previous spanish owner its prob a home made bodge or never bothered with it once it stopped working, enclosing another piccy for clarification i hope.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

Well well, im answering my own posts; update; I took off the motor round the outlet, have dismantled as much as i could, no wonder the red handle would nt work it was totally seized with the motor, i have dispensed with the motor,(dont know why it was there anyway) refitted the red handle, and hey presto!!!!! one turn ON one turn OFF HOORAH FOR ME!!!! not bad for a woman with little knowledge on mechanical things but generaly quite a handywoman, will try and fix things within reason im chuffed another small triumph, no more getting grey water on me , this is the after photo....


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well done! I am very impressed with any lady who is prepared to have a go and get her hands dirty and apply a little logic.


PS this is not a proposal of marriage!


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Well done you! I bet you feel very satisfied with that achievement, plus you've saved a shilling or two by doing it yourself too. I was going to say that if it all went horribly wrong you can get spare parts from firms like C.A.K. Tanks among others, but that seems a bit superflous now.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I've got the upmost respect for women. My ex-mother in law built spitfire engine cowlings. She said it was just like cutting out a dress pattern.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

he he thanks guys, i will have a go at most things but know when im out of my depth. BTW we have just booked flights to Birmingham to the N E C HOPE TO SEE MANY OF U THERE it will be our first show... bring on those accessories cant wait 4 weeks and counting,


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

peaky said:


> Well well, im answering my own posts; update; I took off the motor round the outlet, have dismantled as much as i could, no wonder the red handle would nt work it was totally seized with the motor, i have dispensed with the motor,(dont know why it was there anyway) refitted the red handle, and hey presto!!!!! one turn ON one turn OFF HOORAH FOR ME!!!! not bad for a woman with little knowledge on mechanical things but generaly quite a handywoman, will try and fix things within reason im chuffed another small triumph, no more getting grey water on me , this is the after photo....


Well done peaky! 
If you now wanted the outlet to drop straight down, you can undo a little, the large round union nut immediately to the right of the red handle in your picture. This will then allow you to twist the outlet pipe & elbow so it is pointing down to the ground rather than at the tyre. 
Then tighten up the union nut to stop any leaks.

****


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> Well done! I am very impressed with any lady who is prepared to have a go and get her hands dirty and apply a little logic.


Pity a lot of men can't use their eyes, give it some thought, apply a bit of logic and then get stuck in  :!:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice job, its good when these little jobs turn out well. Spray some silicon spray (not WD40) on the valve where it joins the grey body as it will help to keep it turning easily and keep all the road dirt out

Andy


----------



## caz650s (Feb 15, 2009)

*motor*

I think the motor that was used to turn the valve was a windscreen wiper motor !!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi just back from 24hour trip in the van, thanks guys, i will turn the pipe so it faces downwards, and i will look out for silicone spray, dont know what it is known as here, we spent overnight wildcamping and took up fishing all for 10 euros, its a laugh u get a bite every few seconds, great, dont worry we put them all back unharmed !!!! u know i only went away so that i could empty the grey water tank lol........when i got home by the way......


----------

